# Fall Promo is 91409



## chuljin (Sep 13, 2009)

On a hunch, I tried a few likely possibilities.

The fall promo code is 91409. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 13, 2009)

chuljin said:


> On a hunch, I tried a few likely possibilities.The fall promo code is 91409.
> 
> Enjoy!


I won't ask how you figured that out. I don't have a Need To Know.

Has most of 2009 been covered by some promotion or other? There was a spring promotion leading up to National Train Day, then the Summer Power Points promo, then this fall promo. Throw in a targeted promotion, and I find that our only paid-for travel that won't have at least double points will be a Christmastime.


----------



## chuljin (Sep 13, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > On a hunch, I tried a few likely possibilities.The fall promo code is 91409.
> ...


Hee! Nothing automated or otherwise too underhanded. I just tried 91209, 91309, 91409 by hand. Third time's the charm.


----------



## transit54 (Sep 13, 2009)

Any idea exactly what the promo is? Should I hesitate registering now, seeing as it hasn't been announced yet? Wouldn't want my account to get flagged or anything...


----------



## transit54 (Sep 13, 2009)

Actually, I'm guessing that the promo will be announced tomorrow, given the code...

I anxiously await the details...


----------



## chuljin (Sep 13, 2009)

confirmation email said:


> This is to confirm promotion participation for Chul Jin member number 7890123456.Congratulations, you are registered for the Double Days Fall Promotion. Earn double points on all trains and all routes September 14 - December 19, 2009. Double points will post along with regular point earnings. Book your travel online at Amtrak.com.
> 
> Make Amtrak reservations now or visit www.amtrakguestrewards.com to learn about more program opportunities.
> 
> The Amtrak Guest Rewards Team


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 13, 2009)

Will it count for reservations that have already been made as long as travel is withing the dates given?


----------



## jmbgeg (Sep 13, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Will it count for reservations that have already been made as long as travel is withing the dates given?



My assumption is yes, that it is driven by whether you are signed up for the promo on the travel dates.


----------



## mucomix (Sep 13, 2009)

OOOHHH!!! Promo (pronounced as Homer Simpson would). I have no idea what is going on but give me two please.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 13, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Will it count for reservations that have already been made as long as travel is withing the dates given?
> ...


It has in the past! 

Even if it says something like "... for travel and reservations made after Oct 1 ..." - I had made reservations for a trip on Aug 15, but for travel after Oct 1 - and it posted as 2X!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 13, 2009)

chuljin said:


> On a hunch, I tried a few likely possibilities.The fall promo code is 91409.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks! Im now registered, the promo showed up on AGRs home page, hope the traveler is right (he usually is! :lol: ) since I already had a trip booked for Oct. Will definitely plan one for the NE in the fall to see the leaves, the post about Montreal is a reminder of how great the fall is in Regional territory! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 14, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > On a hunch, I tried a few likely possibilities.The fall promo code is 91409.
> ...


I don't think it's targeted! I just signed up!  (But then, I'm special!  )

Just log into your AGR account, click on the "Promotion Registration" tab, then enter "91409"!

Must I do *everything*! :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 14, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > chuljin said:
> ...


Appreciate the help but youre so fast you posted while I was signing up and editing the post you reponded to! As always thanks! Guess you mioght want to consider a trip or two this fall, nah, I know youre burned out on train travel, better stick to the NE and the Regionals! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 14, 2009)

I think I'll stay at Chez Traveler during the Gathering! I'll "suffer" riding for 1 hour to get 200 points each way for $15!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 14, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I think I'll stay at Chez Traveler during the Gathering! I'll "suffer" riding for 1 hour to get 200 points each way for $15!


Guess Ill have to go to Taylor again for Bar-B-Q, 1hr. each way,400 points for $12.50!Might have to go back before the promotion expires!


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 14, 2009)

Do these points also count as rail travel towards select plus? I remember one of those a few years ago. I miss added my points and just missed select plus. I was pissed!!!!!

Thanks. This is just in time sine I just booked a trip to St. Louis in October, and I ride the Downeaster to Portland on at the end of the month. This will be a nice fall.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 14, 2009)

Normally no - just the "regular" 100 points (or whatever) count as rail points toward status!  But for those who are targeted for "... all points count ...", then they will count!


----------



## jmbgeg (Sep 14, 2009)

rnizlek said:


> Actually, I'm guessing that the promo will be announced tomorrow, given the code...
> I anxiously await the details...


I have not seen any AGR e-mails announcing the fall promo. :huh:

Even if it is a limited invitation promo, at 17,600 rail miles YTD I would think I would be on the list.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 14, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> rnizlek said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I'm guessing that the promo will be announced tomorrow, given the code...
> ...


Its on the home page for AGR, I signed up last night before midnight and received an e-mail response immediately!Dont know if they are even targeting this promo, think its for every member! Just log on/sign-up and start booking the low bucket fares!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 14, 2009)

Worked for me last night glad to see it starts early enough in the month. I have 8 segments booked right now in the promo period so needless to say I'm happy :lol:


----------



## whistler (Sep 14, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Worked for me last night glad to see it starts early enough in the month. I have 8 segments booked right now in the promo period so needless to say I'm happy :lol:



Email arrived at 3:49pm Eastern NOW NOW through December 19th DOUBLE DOUBLE points for train travel.

Yipee instead of 300 points I will get 600 points for my November AGR trip.


----------



## AAARGH! (Sep 14, 2009)

It's on my AGR home page. I signed up of course.


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Sep 14, 2009)

> This is to confirm promotion participation for Sanjoaquin Rider member number XXXXXXXXXX.
> Congratulations, you are registered for the Double Days Fall Promotion. Earn double points on all trains and all routes September 14 - December 19, 2009. Double points will post along with regular point earnings. Book your travel online at Amtrak.com.
> 
> Make Amtrak reservations now or visit www.amtrakguestrewards.com to learn about more program opportunities.
> ...


Got my fix!!


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 14, 2009)

It will work with *The Gathering* rides in October.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 14, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> It will work with *The Gathering* rides in October.


IMHO they should deduct points from the traveler since he gets to commute from one of his many homes! Thanks Tom, guess well wait on the Oct. bonus points from the 2,000,000 Point Bonanza!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 14, 2009)

It just came up on my AGR page and it only took a swish of the mouse to sign up; I didn't have to enter a code.


----------



## saxman (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow, only two weeks since the Summer Promo! So with the Spring Promo from mid-March to mid-May (2 months) Summer Promo from June through August (nearly 3 months) and the Fall Promo, mid-Sept to mid-Dec. (3 months). Thats 8 months out of the year with bonus points!! Thats more than half the year! They may as well make the whole year double points.  Then of course we'll be whining that they don't do any bonus point promos!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 14, 2009)

saxman66 said:


> Wow, only two weeks since the Summer Promo! So with the Spring Promo from mid-March to mid-May (2 months) Summer Promo from June through August (nearly 3 months) and the Fall Promo, mid-Sept to mid-Dec. (3 months). Thats 8 months out of the year with bonus points!! Thats more than half the year! They may as well make the whole year double points.  Then of course we'll be whining that they don't do any bonus point promos!


Since I missed out on the x3 and X4 promos, how about a X5 for those of us that only have three trains a week, I think thats only fair since both coasts have so many opportunties to pile up cheap points, if I commuted from Chez Jim to the gathering (unfortunately I cant go!) it would cost me about $1,500

so we peons out here in flyover ( and wave as the train streams by) country need a little equalization! :lol: (this would be limited to the TE/SL/CONO and Crescent from NOL-ATL, would increase ridership on these low revenue trains and be a win/win for Amtrak and, ahem, me!  )


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 14, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Since I missed out on the x3 and X4 promos, how about a X5 for those of us that only have three trains a week


They *DID* have a X5 once - but it wasn't advertised as such!

Once, they had a 2x, a 3x and another 3x - all at the same time. I signed up for them all!  Because you get base points plus the bonus points - but the base points only post once - it works out to base points + 1x + 2x + 2x! Actually, now that I look at it - *it's 6x*!


----------



## sunchaser (Sep 14, 2009)

I just checked my email & the offer was there- did not have to enter any codes. Then I came here & noticed the offer was listed. Woo Hoo!!! Double points again!! Perfect timing, we just booked our roundtrip to Glenwood Springs!!!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 15, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> It will work with *The Gathering* rides in October.


It'll work for rides to, during, and from the Amtrak Unlimited 3rd Annual Gathering. The Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009 will be racking up massive bonuses, as all travel is in the promotion window.


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 15, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > It will work with *The Gathering* rides in October.
> ...


Aloha

Just don't riot enough to get kicked off I am so sorry I cannot be a part of the RailRiot, I know the fun. but will see you there.

Eric


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> Just don't riot enough to get kicked off I am so sorry I cannot be a part of the RailRiot, I know the fun. but will see you there.


Just imagine how many double points Eric will earn riding Amtrak between Hawaii and Boston! :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Sep 16, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just don't riot enough to get kicked off I am so sorry I cannot be a part of the RailRiot, I know the fun. but will see you there.
> ...


That could make for a new catagory of points. In this case there would be 2 rail points and 2 wet points for each dollar spent. However, the wet points would only be good for scuba diving lessons




in the Okefenokee Swamp, La Brea Tar Pits or the Los Angeles River.


----------

